# Some Recent Lures Turned on my Lathe



## Sportyguy66

Hows My fellow Texans all Doin. Hope you all have been able to get oout of your shops an do some Fishing this Year and hopfully even caught your personal Best of what ever fish species it is you enjoy chasing. Knowing you guys like wood working I figured you wouldn't mind if I shared some of my recent Wood Workings I've done. :cheers:


----------



## Slip

Very nice. We also have another lure turner on this site also. Welcome and keep em comming.


----------



## 3192

Wow! Excellent work and style! I could have used that green one with black stripes this afternoon down here at Redfish Bay. What paint/finish/wood are you using??? As SK said...keep 'em coming! gb


----------



## Bobby

Very nice work!


----------



## Purefishn

I'm super impressed. Don't know much about woodworking but those topwaters look awesome. I was just looking around the different forums and I admire ya'lls skills.


----------



## Tortuga

Spectacular work, Sporty....

I'd say you are ready to go 'commercial'....

We got another Californian down here in the basement that turns out a mean lure too.


----------



## bill

they look great


----------



## metal man

awsome work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sportyguy66

galvbay said:


> Wow! Excellent work and style! I could have used that green one with black stripes this afternoon down here at Redfish Bay. What paint/finish/wood are you using??? As SK said...keep 'em coming! gb


I use Createx Airbrush paints. The Wood I use is Alaskan Yellow Cedar
Sealed with Linseed Oil & Mineral Spirts. Finsh is Devcon 2 Ton Epoxy.

The Striper fisherman around here really believe in the Big bait = big fish Theory. How bout some 10" Spooks:biggrin:
"


----------



## EndTuition

Outstanding work !
I purchased a mess of lure kits when I bought my lathe and have made a grand total of 1 lure since then. It's not that easy, but you sure seem to have it mastered ! Keep on posting, we love pictures !


----------



## bill

I like this one best

What size drill bit are you using? I have been looking to replace the one I had and can not find one long enough to drill all the way through


----------



## Ahill

Those are nice. great pics aswell


----------



## JRAMEY

Those are some awesome looking lures! Nice work!


----------



## Surf Hunter

Howdy Sporty! Hey, i think i know this guy :slimer:
Spooks is looking good!


----------



## Sportyguy66

bill said:


> I like this one best
> 
> What size drill bit are you using? I have been looking to replace the one I had and can not find one long enough to drill all the way through


I'm using a HSS 1/8" x 6" drill bit I get from an Industrial Tool Supply store. 
I actaully drill from both end. Even if I'm off a little when the holes are suppose to come together its not the end of the world. I use a lead slug at the tail thats just under 3/8" so if I'm off I can just take a really long 1/4" Forstner and drill from the tail at hit the belly hole.


----------



## Professor Jones

Man, those are beautiful. Great Job!!

Thanks,
Professor Jones


----------



## raz1056

I lik'em!:cheers:


----------



## Blackhawk78418

So its a kit? Or did u turn blocks of wood on ur lathe?


----------

